# What's the name of this part



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Fuhnominon said:


> Hello, my bodywork guy misplaced the small plastic louver flap that is shown in the attached photo with the small blue arrow pointing to it. I'd like to buy a replacement. Does anyone know it's name or part number?
> View attachment 284114


Where is this in the car? Right rear fender?

I found a "pressure valve" here, item 19: https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/auto-...nel-and-components-scat/?part_number=13588034

But I'm not sure that's what you need.

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I couldn't find it. It may be listed under another grouping that is not just doors though.






Front Door for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GM Parts Online







www.gmpartsonline.net

















Interior Trim - Front Door for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GM Parts Online







www.gmpartsonline.net

















2017 Chevrolet Cruze Door Hardware/Front - GM Parts Giant


GMPartsGiant.com offers the lowest price and fast delivery for genuine 2017 Chevrolet Cruze Door Hardware/Front.



www.gmpartsgiant.com









Exterior Trim - Front Door for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GM Parts Online







www.gmpartsonline.net


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

It's actually the area by the engine bay where the water runs off the top of the fire wall. This is the little flap that is at the inside of the apron where the right fender would cover.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I couldn't find it. It may be listed under another grouping that is not just doors though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok guys thanks for the help. I was told by a gentleman who's scrapping a gen2 Cruze and whom I buy parts from, that the part is -
*GM Part No.: 13453211*

Valve Asm-Plenum Drain

VALVE, Shroud and Dash and Vent Duct Panel
It's for the right/passenger side. I hope this info is accurate because there is no diagram of the part on gm parts stores


----------

